# What is this control panel for on my B644?!!



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dear all,

We have had our 1996 B644 Hymer a few months now - enjoying it very much, but have no idea what a small control panel just behind the driver seat (LHD) is for. Can anyone help?

It looks like it is something to do with the heating system(?), but we can't find it in the instructions: It says on it 'Truma Duomatic L', and it has one dial with three settings: aus, summer and winter; plus two LEDs-one green and one red. 
We switched it to Winter but the light stayed red so we have left it off! Cowards you see....
We have a standard control panel with a temperature dial by the sink, but can't figure out what this second on is for...............

Any advice much appreciated. :? 

Chris & Steve


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Chris & Steve,

Have a look at the Truma website and that will give you an idea. Their instructions (in English on page 8 though it says 6) on http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/downloads/4096/50020_21200_DULP_DE_0304.pdf 
will give you more info.

It's a changeover system for the gas bottles. There's also a heating thingy (technical term) to stop the regulator freezing.

Saves you getting out in middle of night to change gas bottle 

Regards,
Chris


----------

